

Proposal for Mt. Gox: New "Goxcoin" blockchain - jbaudanza

Assuming that all the MtGox bitcoins are gone, this is my proposal.<p>MtGox creates a new blockchain called &quot;Goxcoin&quot;. The genesis block will distribute coins to all the cheated customers. Each customer will need to generate or be issued a Goxcoin receive address.<p>Since the MtGox failure is going to affect a sizable percentage of bitcoin holders, this alternate blockchain has a viable chance of succeeding.<p>What do you think, HN?
======
catinsocks
I think people should lose their money and learn why it is a bad idea to keep
your bitcoins in something pretending to be a bank, an exchange, and other
things all in one.

~~~
Fomite
This. You want a currency with no meaningful regulation or protection? You
take the bad with the good.

~~~
jbaudanza
This is a proposal for changing some of the bad into good.

------
gekkonaut
I propose the protocol enforces a random shutdown period for days at a time.
This would be for no reason other than "market cooling".

Also, the logo should be a frappuccino.

------
debacle
I think this would be a big nail in any coffin that Bitcoin may or may not
have.

